# Malayalam Cinema Forum > FK Hot seat >  FK Exclusive : Interview with Promising Young Star " Jayasoorya "

## Bunny

*First Time in The History of Forum Keralam....Telephonic Interview With an Actor...

Interview With Rising Star Jayasurya...


*[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IqgXri27Dms[/ame]

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Idnnoc4c1YE[/ame]
*Exclusive Interview*


*Jayasurya Speaks About Cocktail..About His Character in the Movie..*

*Reason to His Previous Failure Nallavan...Efforts Taken For Nallavan..*

*About Jayasurya Friends Association..*

*About His Other Ventures...*

*Speaks Exclusively About Vinayan..*

*Experience With Kamalhasan..*

*About Fans Association Rivalary & Houling issue..*

----------


## Day Dreamer

:Yahoo:   :Yahoo:

----------


## bhat

cocktailile vesham thangalude careeril oru nazhika kallanennu vishwasikunnudo??,ee padatinu sesham thangale kure koodi serious actor aayi prekshakar sweekarikkum ennu thonunnundo??

----------


## MalluSingh

Kidu Kikkiduuu  :salut:  :salut:  :salut:

----------


## Vishnu-369

:Yahoo:   :Yahoo: 
thanks jj

----------


## UoB

grt  :Yahoo:   :Yahoo:   :Clap:  

FK Rocks  :FK ROCKZ:  thanks JJ  :Rockon:

----------


## Priyan

Tnx JJ............

*Qst: Cocktaile Vijaythodu koodi thankal Prithvirajine Pinthalli Janahrudayangalil Sthanam urappichu ennu paranjal.....athil VIRODHABHASAM undo?????*

----------


## Munaf ikka

FK Rocks  :FK ROCKZ:  
thankz JJ............ :salut:

----------


## John Raj

Cocktail Nte Disappointing Initial ne engane nokki kaanunnu??

----------


## E Y E M A X

Great.... :sunny:

----------


## roshanpeter

> ippo thanne chilla malayalam celebrities FK browsing cheyunnundu... 
> oru nadi yum ithil pedum  athu aranennu njan parayoolla...


*edei aa nadi kavya alle...?      
*

----------


## Saathan

> *edei aa nadi kavya alle...?      
> *


 :Scared:  :Scared:  :Scared: 
Annal kavya alla :tongue:

----------


## mallufan

> ParYillennu njan promise cheythittundu... Athu kondu parayan pattilla...


enna pakaram oru clue p.m. ayachu tharamo. arinjal njan aarodum parayilla. sathyam.

----------


## Saathan

> enna pakaram oru clue p.m. Ayachu tharamo. Arinjal njan aarodum parayilla. Sathyam.


 .[-x[-x[-x

----------


## roshanpeter

> Annal kavya alla


* alle...... iniyippo vere aara...?*

----------


## Saathan

> * alle...... iniyippo vere aara...?*


Ee thread namukku game section lekku maattiyallo  :Laugh:

----------


## roshanpeter

> Annal kavya alla


*edei kittiyedei ....Archana kavi alle....?*

----------


## mallufan

> *edei kittiyedei ....Archana kavi alle....?*


enikku thonnunnathu aa nadi Kulappulli Leela aanennanu. ee Saathuvettanu pullikariyodokkeye connection kaanu. atha sathyam parayaan madi.

----------


## roshanpeter

> enikku thonnunnathu aa nadi Kulappulli Leela aanennanu. ee Saathuvettanu pullikariyodokkeye connection kaanu. atha sathyam parayaan madi.


*thanne...thanne..ivan nadi enne paranjullu...cheruppakkar aanu ennu paranjittilla......valla old teams um aayirikkum....

*

----------


## Ponkunnamkaran

Thankss JJ

----------


## ballu

> ippo thanne chilla malayalam celebrities FK browsing cheyunnundu... 
> oru nadi yum ithil pedum  athu aranennu njan parayoolla...





> bhavanayano..? bhavanayanu intrviewslokke, netil nadimarekkurichu  comments okke kaanunnu ennu kooduthalum parayunnathu...





> Bhavana matharam alla rima archana  ingane ulla ellam nadimarum ippo twitter FB il okke ille...


bhavana,rima  n kavi..moonu  perum FB yil ondu ...FK yil varunathu ara enu enikum ariyam .... :Chinese:

----------


## Safal

*innale evng fort kochi beachil payyansinte shooting undaayirunnu...............pics edukkan pattiyilla..b'coz sunday aayath kond nalla rush aayirunnu avide*

----------


## Bunny

> itharam high profile interviews okke varumbol kurach koodi buildup venam..ennale athoru van sambhavam aakan pattoo..ithippol kure peronnum arinjittu polumundayirunilla...
> anyways ee trend thudarnnal Malayala cinema pravarthakarkidayil FKye kurich ariyunnavarude ennam koodum



*ithinu adhikam time edukkan pattilla....innale ann interview anuvadich kitiyath...innale tanne ath ang nadathendi vannu...


innale Cocktail director arunkumar FK noki...he is happy about the response...

2 daysinu ullil payyan shoot teerum...jayettan free avumbol FK yile nammude threads ellam pulliye kanikkam enn paranju urapp tannitund pulliyude manager cum makeup man joshy....

innale pulliyude aduth njan thanks paranjirunnu...rathri...nalla response ann...interview takarthu ellavarkum nalla abhiprayam und enn arinjappol pulli nalla happy ayi...

Forum Keralam..


Jayasurya...

*

----------


## ClubAns

*Ithinte pinnil pravarthicha ellavarkkum nanni.....

kettilla.....office-il vechu pattilla......

audio download links koodi ittirunengil nannayirunnu..........
*

----------


## Bunny

> *Ithinte pinnil pravarthicha ellavarkkum nanni.....
> 
> kettilla.....office-il vechu pattilla......
> 
> audio download links koodi ittirunengil nannayirunnu..........
> *



*mail id tannal njan forward cheyth taram.....*

----------


## Rayamanikyam

Thnx JJ...............

----------


## nryn

Thanks JJ and Lakkooran...

----------


## Day Dreamer

Interview nte youtube links um FK yile link um innale jayasuryayude aavasyaprakaram pullikku ayachu koduthittundu...

----------


## Lakkooran

Innale ottum pratheekhikatheyanu 2 interviews eduthathu. Chila athyavashya kaaranamgalal Jayasoorya vilikan paranja samayathu purathum ayirunnu. Athukondu chila pakapiizhakal patti. FK yil kayari ellavarudeyum questions nokki ulppeduthan chila parimithikal undayi.   

Thanks JJ and DD....

----------


## Leader

great work Lakkooran..........  :salut:

----------


## HighnesS

Thanks JJ and lakkooran....

----------


## Sameer

Good going dudes !
Thanks Lakku and JJ

----------


## samsha22

> Innale ottum pratheekhikatheyanu 2 interviews eduthathu. Chila athyavashya kaaranamgalal Jayasoorya vilikan paranja samayathu purathum ayirunnu. Athukondu chila pakapiizhakal patti. FK yil kayari ellavarudeyum questions nokki ulppeduthan chila parimithikal undayi. 
> 
> Thanks JJ and DD....


ningal oru puli thanne aanu...why dont u try to get into some news channels?? you will get fame+money

----------


## samsha22

> ippo thanne chilla malayalam celebrities FK browsing cheyunnundu... 
> oru nadi yum ithil pedum  athu aranennu njan parayoolla...


Archana Kavikkum, Reema Kallinigalinum pandu njan FK linktweet cheythirunnu..sahodara forum members ente followersil ullath kond otta thavana kondu njan aa paripady nirthy :Ban:

----------


## Mazhathulli

superrrrrrrrr  :cheers:  :cheers:  :cheers:

----------


## kunjachan

> ParYillennu njan promise cheythittundu... Athu kondu parayan pattilla...


browsing maathre ollo? 2 post okke cheythittu povaan para avalodu  :Very Happy:

----------


## Merit

:Shocked:  kalakki..kalakki....

----------


## BIGBrother

Lakkoran kalakki.. Kidilan Interview..

Thanks JJ ..

Jayettan karyangal thurannu paranju.. Serious aye samsarichu.. Jay FK

----------


## ClubAns

> *mail id tannal njan forward cheyth taram.....*


clubwithans@gmail.com
*
thanks JJ...............*

----------


## SadumoN

nice interview... thanxxx.. fk roxxx... :Yahoo:

----------


## NiJiN.C.J

thanks JJ macha....
thanks Praveen.....
 :FK ROCKZ:   :FK ROCKZ:   :FK ROCKZ:

----------


## NiJiN.C.J

Interview ennu paranjaal ithupoleyirikkanam....
Allathe tvyil kaanunna pole sughipikkal questionsum athinotha answersum aakaruthu...
Well done JJ and Praveen and everyone behind this.
Ella questionsinum ozhinju maaraathe valare serious aayi marupadi nalkiya jaadayillaatha priyathaaram Jayasuryakkum abhinandhanangal... :Clap3:   :Clap3:   :Clap3: 
*FK INTERVIEWS...
Feel The Difference!!!*
 :FK ROCKZ:   :FK ROCKZ:   :FK ROCKZ:

----------


## psycho

thnx lakooran..it was a good one...tnx jayasurya for repling  for evrything...

----------


## Munaf ikka

great machaans............. jj, lakoo & DD.............

roomil pooyitt kelkkaam............

----------


## katz

*adipoli machaanz......lakkuu annaa u  spaard......jj bhaai....alakki polichu...keep  rocking.....*

----------


## Frankenstein

Thanks JJ ,Lakku and DD...

veendum  FK rockzzz !

----------


## veecee

wow, great...
well done everyone behind this  :cheers: 
kelkatte....

----------


## bhoopathy raj

_great work ...>>>>>>>>_

----------


## terminal

:FK ROCKZ: ..great..... ippolanu muzhuvan kettu kazhinjathu... lakkoran adipoly..... thanks again for all who behind this...

----------


## Jason

thnx so much JJ and all others....kalakkitto...jayasuryatae nala manasu serikkum kelkkam..hes outstanding personality in Malayalam cinema.

----------


## bhat

great work............thanks lakku bhai

----------


## Saathan

ithengane second page il  poyi  :Thinking:

----------


## KHILADI

> ithengane second page il  poyi


Njanippolaa kanunne :Glare:

----------


## guru

Thankz jj & all............

----------


## KHILADI

> *mail id tannal njan forward cheyth taram.....*


khiladioffk@yahoo.com..ayakku JJ :Welcome: 

Thanks JJ and Lakku :farao:

----------


## KHILADI

> dey shyamaa prithviyude oru interview sangadippikkoo..........


 :pirat:  :pirat:  :pirat:  :pirat:

----------


## KHILADI

> bhavanayano..? bhavanayanu intrviewslokke, netil nadimarekkurichu  comments okke kaanunnu ennu kooduthalum parayunnathu...


oh...ALLENKIL AARUM ARIYUNILLARIKUM :Rolleyes:

----------


## Lakkooran

> ithengane second page il  poyi


Initialinu shesham hold over ayi. Main pageil ninnum therichu :Sad:

----------


## san

JJ, shyaman Amal neerad interview threadil kodutha pole first postil oru summary kodukkaamo..on areas this interview covers

Cocktail enna film-ne kurichum character-ne kurichum
On his fans association
Mammootty & Mohanlal - who is better?

Angane list cheyyaamo.. it will evoke more interest to watch

----------


## Lakkooran

> JJ, shyaman Amal neerad interview threadil kodutha pole first postil oru summary kodukkaamo..on areas this interview covers
> 
> Cocktail enna film-ne kurichum character-ne kurichum
> On his fans association
> Mammootty & Mohanlal - who is better?
> 
> Angane list cheyyaamo.. it will evoke more interest to watch



Kamalhasan Issue
About Vinayan

----------


## Rayamanikyam

kollaam JJ............

----------


## Aromal

ee interview enna ndathiye..?

njan ippozha kaanunne

----------


## Day Dreamer

Sunday......

----------


## Tribes

Oh Guys gud work ellam valarae pettanairunnu ennoru thonal

----------


## Bunny

> ee interview enna ndathiye..?
> 
> njan ippozha kaanunne


*
sunday evening.....*

----------


## Bunny

> JJ, shyaman Amal neerad interview threadil kodutha pole first postil oru summary kodukkaamo..on areas this interview covers
> 
> Cocktail enna film-ne kurichum character-ne kurichum
> On his fans association
> Mammootty & Mohanlal - who is better?
> 
> Angane list cheyyaamo.. it will evoke more interest to watch



*done San....*

 :FK ROCKZ:

----------


## Bheeman Reghu

:FK ROCKZ:   :FK ROCKZ:   :FK ROCKZ:   :FK ROCKZ:   :FK ROCKZ:   :FK ROCKZ:

----------


## shyamavanil

Thanks JJ and Lakku...

Jayasuryaku soap ittu diplomatic ayi samsarikkan allathe ..nere chuvve karyam pareyan ulla arjavam illa.....

----------


## Saathan

> Thanks JJ and Lakku...
> 
> Jayasuryaku soap ittu diplomatic ayi samsarikkan allathe ..nere chuvve karyam pareyan ulla arjavam illa.....


bheeman kelkkanda  :Sweatdrop:

----------


## Lakkooran

> Thanks JJ and Lakku...
> 
> Jayasuryaku soap ittu diplomatic ayi samsarikkan allathe ..nere chuvve karyam pareyan ulla arjavam illa.....



Nere chovve paranjal jada ennu parayan alle.
Uda randu kuthu - Amal Neerad

----------


## Munaf ikka

> Thanks JJ and Lakku...
> 
> Jayasuryaku soap ittu diplomatic ayi samsarikkan allathe ..nere chuvve karyam pareyan ulla arjavam illa.....


athinnu pulliye kazhinjee matoral ulloo.......... vinayan issue qn okke valare manoharamaayi slip chythu kalanchathu kandillee..........

----------


## Saathan

adutha interview Payyans irangumpol...  :Good:

----------


## Lakkooran

Amal Ineterview pole ithu click ayilla ennanu Youtube hits kanikkunathu

----------


## Saathan

> Amal Ineterview pole ithu click ayilla ennanu Youtube hits kanikkunathu


ithu FB orkut  il okke kondoyi idanam... appo nalla hits kittum...

----------


## Aromal

> Amal Ineterview pole ithu click ayilla ennanu Youtube hits kanikkunathu


aakkitharam..

njan busy aayirunnu...

nale kaazhiyumbol hits koodum

----------


## Lakkooran

> ithu FB orkut  il okke kondoyi idanam... appo nalla hits kittum...


Hmmm..




> aakkitharam..
> 
> njan busy aayirunnu...
> 
> nale kaazhiyumbol hits koodum


FK Anthappan :Smile:

----------


## Bunny

> aakkitharam..
> 
> njan busy aayirunnu...
> 
> nale kaazhiyumbol hits koodum



*aromal mash ethiyille....*

----------


## Film Lover

njan ippozha kandathu.... vachakam adikkan mudukkan... nalla frdly..........

thanks frds.....................

----------


## sethuramaiyer

Interview motham ketu.. Hats off to Lakooran anna  :salut:  Superb interview. 

Jayasurya's replies were good.. Hope he has read the reviews about Cocktail in FK..

----------

